# Johnny Hunt



## Jared (Jun 27, 2010)

What's your impression of Johnny Hunt? I know that he's a former president of the SBC. He was just replaced by Bryant Wright, which would make another interesting thread. But, Johnny preached recently at an Acts 29 Boot Camp in Raleigh, NC. 

I know that many reformed people consider him anti-reformed, but he said in this article:

Johnny Hunt Wins SBC Presidency | Liveblog | Christianity Today

that he wasn't as concerned about Calvinism as he was about hyper-Calvinism.

In the sermon that I just listened to from the Acts 29 Advance conference, he quoted Spurgeon and said that he took a whole summer to read the Puritans.

Here's the link for the conference:

Advance10: Conference Speaker Audio and Worship Set List « Advance The Church

There were several other speakers including Tullian Tchividjian, Ed Stetzer, and Mark Driscoll.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 27, 2010)

Heard him speak in Austin a couple of years ago. I think he is solid.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know. I do know that a lot of the Southern Baptists around here call historic Calvinism hyper-Calvinism so that they can wear the Calvinist label even though they don't really believe in election. To most of them a Calvinist is someone who believes in a loosely sovereign God and that once someone 'accepts Christ' they are in for life.

I have heard some good preaching from Johnny Hunt.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 27, 2010)

Anything Johnny Hunt says in the Acts 29 conference has to be weighed against his John 3:16 conference.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 27, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Anything Johnny Hunt says in the Acts 29 conference has to be weighed against his John 3:16 conference.


 

I was just thinking the same thing as I was feeding the dogs. Don't ask me how, but the action and the thought were related.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 27, 2010)

I believe I've heard Hunt preach an anti-calvinistic sermon before. Or, rather specifically, he denounced the word "predestined," which of course is a biblical word.

If he has been reading Spurgeon and the Puritans, then perhaps he has modified his views. If so, he should make a public statement to that effect.


----------



## billy.leonhart (Jun 27, 2010)

I currently attend a Southern Baptist institution for higher learning and I can say without any doubt in my mind that, when anti-Calvinist Southern Baptists refer to hyper-Calvinism, they are typically talking about a hyper inflated version of historic Calvinism. They will typically toss in some historic Calvinistic understandings with some outlandish, overblown slander. They harp on things like invitation-less church services and infant reprobation as though those are the hobby horses of any particular group of Calvinist. They are typically speaking to young impressionable future leaders when they give these messages, and they rarely cite any examples. Johnny Hunt's pals: Paige Patterson, David Allen, and Ergun Caner are famous for this type of rhetoric.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2010)

billy.leonhart said:


> I currently attend a Southern Baptist institution for higher learning and I can say without any doubt in my mind that, when anti-Calvinist Southern Baptists refer to hyper-Calvinism, they are typically talking about a hyper inflated version of historic Calvinism. They will typically toss in some historic Calvinistic understandings with some outlandish, overblown slander. They harp on things like invitation-less church services and infant reprobation as though those are the hobby horses of any particular group of Calvinist. They are typically speaking to young impressionable future leaders when they give these messages, and they rarely cite any examples. Johnny Hunt's pals: Paige Patterson, David Allen, and Ergun Caner are famous for this type of rhetoric.


 
Please read the section on signatures:

http://www.puritanboard.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_signaturereqtsfaq


----------



## billy.leonhart (Jun 27, 2010)

Ah, yes. Thank you, Ivan.

Billy Leonhart
SBC
Texas


----------



## T.A.G. (Jun 27, 2010)

yes calvinism is hyper-calvinism to the sbc ;(


----------



## torstar (Jun 27, 2010)

Jared104 said:


> What's your impression of Johnny Hunt? I know that he's a former president of the SBC. He was just replaced by Bryant Wright, which would make another interesting thread. But, Johnny preached recently at an Acts 29 Boot Camp in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> I know that many reformed people consider him anti-reformed, but he said in this article:
> 
> ...


 

The very use of the term CALVINISM to defined "reformed" is a red flag giveaway every single time. 

Johnny is no friend of the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## baron (Jun 27, 2010)

A SBC pastor explained to me that Johnny Hunt was no friend to those who teach the doctrines of grace. This pastor himself was no friend to Calvinism and was a supporter of Hunt. There were some sermons that sounded as if he was going to the dark side (Calvism) but those were when he delivered sermons at schools or groups that had a lot of Calvinist. I think as President of the SBC he had a fence to straddle. But as mentioned above he was no friend of the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2010)

This is an interesting thread.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 28, 2010)

I heard a Johnny Hunt sermon that was very convicting and Biblical. But he doesn't believe the doctrines of grace and has sought to refute him. As has already been said, "Hyper-Calvinism" isn't substantially different from historical reformed soteriology in SBC lingo.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 28, 2010)

You all talking 'bout me?


----------



## Andres (Jun 28, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> You all talking 'bout me?


 
ha ha. I honestly thought about you when I read the thread title.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 28, 2010)

I have heard that Dr. Hunt has been spending some time with Mark Dever (a self-described "slobbering five-point Calvinist") in the past year or two. Some close to Dr. Hunt have noted a change in his tone toward Calvinism; a kinder gentler tone has been noticed. Now, does that mean that he's a Calvinist? Probably not. But could it mean that he has realized the historical difference between Calvinism and Hyper-Calvinism? and might he have noticed the Evangelistic zeal of his Calvinistic brethren (e.g. Mark Dever)? and might he have come to see that the typical straw-man arguments and miss-characterizations of Calvinism are without base and merit? I'm hopeful the answer to these questions is yes! And his recent comments are truly encouraging. 

Regardless, this much is evident, Dr. Hunt loves the Lord Jesus and His Church, and for that reason, he has my love and admiration in the Lord.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 28, 2010)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have heard that Dr. Hunt has been spending some time with Mark Dever (a self-described "slobbering five-point Calvinist") in the past year or two. Some close to Dr. Hunt have noted a change in his tone toward Calvinism; a kinder gentler tone has been noticed. Now, does that mean that he's a Calvinist? Probably not. But could it mean that he has realized the historical difference between Calvinism and Hyper-Calvinism? and might he have noticed the Evangelistic zeal of his Calvinistic brethren (e.g. Mark Dever)? and might he have come to see that the typical straw-man arguments and miss-characterizations of Calvinism are without base and merit? I'm hopeful the answer to these questions is yes! And his recent comments are truly encouraging.
> 
> Regardless, this much is evident, Dr. Hunt loves the Lord Jesus and His Church, and for that reason, he has my love and admiration in the Lord.


 
Amen! Well said.


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 28, 2010)

Andres said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > You all talking 'bout me?
> ...



I as well. I thought "My, this person's being rather bold..."


----------

